# Do You Like Getting Wet?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Like at the beach, in the rain etc. no pun intended


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need a boat*

I've done dinghies & yachts a lot
Want a voyage. Can do alone. Scary. Need some electronics

not a millionnaire, can't have. EOL


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Absolutely hate it. Or having wet clothes. SO uncomfortable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When it rains I often want to go out and get drenched, like a kid would. Sometimes my most enjoyable bike rides are in the rain despite most people thinking that's a terrible experience. 

It's just occurred to me swimming in a river or a lake in the rain would be some experience too


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if i go out in the rain fully knowing i'm going to get wet, as long as i'm coming back home to get changed and dried again, getting wet doesn't bother me.

if i had to go somewhere and got wet and had to spend the rest of the day damp, i'd hate that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach, yes, rain....it depends.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't mind when it's expected. Like taking a shower. I don't like walking in the rain though. Primarily because my glasses get wet and it always seems to happen right after I've cleaned them. I'm not a fan of even slightly wet clothes, either. I'd be more likely to get mad at someone for throwing water on me than for doing something that pisses most people off.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

If i ever die in the ocean it will be because of wet clothes not drowning.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Hehehehehehe




...Yes


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yes <3 Especially every morning.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

In a bathtub, yes. I love a long hot soak, even in the middle of summer.

Otherwise, no. The feeling of being in wet clothes skeeves me out (everything gets so heavy and clingy, ugh), and I hate my hair getting wet, it gets so manky looking. I _love_ sloshing my bare feet around in puddles or shallow water (I'll often go outside after rainstorms, or during them if the rest of me is covered, to do this), but I'd really prefer the rest of me to remain dry.

Plus, people really don't need to see me in wet clothes. >_<

...Maybe I wouldn't mind getting wet so much if everyone could just walk around in the nude. :/


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Not at all. Getting into the rain is a bother, my hair and my clothes get wet very fast and I feel cold. As for the beach, I don't even remember - many years have passed since the last time I was at the beach.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

If I have my hair and makeup done, no. It'll get ruined. But if I'm all natural I don't mind at all.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL! This thread title is hilarious!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hate getting wet.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. I went on the boat ride under Niagara Falls years ago and hated it. Came out looking like a drowned rat.









The worst was at school when we still had to play sports in the rain, because the shirts would go see through and my hair would be ruined for the whole day.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No, but I do enjoy me some wet cat.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like it at all, especially not when it's cold out. It's happened a few times when I've been going for a walk.

I like getting other people wet, though.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

My mind is always in the gutter.

But yes, I love swimming. But wetness on my socks, you can forget about it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I enjoy the rain a lot. I don't really care for the beach though.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I like rain. Don't really care much about swimming...except maybe in winter.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't like walking in the rain and especially don't like when my hair gets wet and frizzy. I don't like when my shoes (and socks, if I'm wearing them) get wet, either. 

I feel weird using an umbrella and like it attracts too much attention, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't mind it. I get caught in the rain often on my bike. As long as i'm not wearing a white t-shirt it's all good.


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes. I love swimming and going to the beach. And, I love when it rains, esp. when the sun is out when it rains.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

I'll pm you about it op.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Beach no - my makeup!!  

But in the rain, I love it yes, I just put my hoodie up so my eyeliner don't run!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cascades said:


> Beach no - my makeup!!
> 
> But in the rain, I love it yes, I just put my hoodie up so my eyeliner don't run!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


>


Hey don't knock me! A girl's gotta look good yeah 

That gif made me crack up :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cascades said:


> Hey don't knock me! A girl's gotta look good yeah
> 
> That gif made me crack up :grin2: :grin2:


I was like oh no Melissah is one of "those" girls, lol.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I asked my girlfriend the same question .
I'm single now .


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes! I also like to push people into mud puddles.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> If i ever die in the ocean it will be because of wet clothes not drowning.


Same here haha


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Oh yeah baby, uh huh, you make me so ****ing wet.

fill me up baby.


----------

